# Hutchinson is now property of the Vikings



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=2377300

I'm thinking Chester Taylor left side, left side again, and again, and again and 2700 yds later and a super bowl championship........i mean when i wake up from my dream I'll just be glad the vikes got a quality lineman and a huge upgrade to the team.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We will see a major difference in the Vikings offense.870 XPRS is right.When they sign a good fullback,the running game will be awesome.No more bombs away like the Culpepper/Moss era.Just enough to keep the defense honest.


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

Hutchinson, McKinnie, and a healthy Birk will be a premier side to a already pretty good line.

Like Ken said, the fullback position has to be a priority for Ziggy.

It would be fun from a fan's stand point to see the Vikes take an hb in the first round. I think Mewelde Moore is more of a third down back when looking at the rest of the league. Since they just invested considerably in C. Taylor, it's easy to assume that him and Mewelde are possibly set as the cornerstones of the running game, but I would love to see the Vikes take a blue chip, work horse type running back in the first round ala hometown pride Laurence Maroney. I think DeAngelo Williams and LeNdale White will be available come pick 17, and they would also be great fits.

It will be exciting come draft time. A lot of the football gurus point to the Vikes taking an hb, while a lot of them say they will look elsewhere.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Vikes signed Tony Richardson today....FB from the Chiefs.The puzzle is slowing being put together.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Don't know much about Richardson......isn't he getting a little long in the tooth???? How old is he??


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

34


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Vikes have had a good free agent run here. I hope there isn't going to be any fallout with Birk or McKennie since the new guy is getting so much money. Not sure how much Birk gets as an All-Pro center but Richardson is probably getting 1.5-2x his pay??


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

870, like where your heads at. cuz I also see mr. taylor racking up close to 3000 yards this season.....and that's just on the left side of our line!!!!


----------

